# Musical term question



## frank (Jul 29, 2006)

Hello everybody, i was hoping to find out some more about a musical term. I was looking at this link:

http://www.contracosta.cc.ca.us/music/terms.html

It contains fairly well known musical words like "forte", "melody", "allegro", etc. One of the words is "Meno", and i was hoping to find out some more about it. Would anyone here be able to help me with that? I would like to know, firstly, how its pronounced in English, and also, what it actually means. The definition simple says, "Less", but does that mean less speed/tempo, less volume? Less instruments? Or is it a term which can mean less of anything at all?

Thank you in advance.

p.s.
(as for the pronunciation of it, i figured its either "May-No", "Men-oh", "Mean-oh", or possibly "mine-oh". But I have no idea which is correct)


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

Hi frank,

It`s Italian, and it does mean less. I would pronounce it either of the first two ways on your list there. One often sees it combined with other terms, such as 'meno mosso', which means with a little less vigour, or motion.

I`m sure you could find a more complete list...


----------



## Mr Salek (Apr 11, 2006)

I would pronounce it menno


----------



## vivaciouswagnerian (Jul 21, 2005)

its just an adjective. It doesn't really make sense except in special cases which I've never seen. You see it a lot just to mean a less strong interpretation, or just less, of another word. Hope that helps


----------

